# [Humor] Unboxing Blunders



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

In an attempt to lighten the atmosphere around here I thought I'd share this funny video of the trouble that is unboxing the Nexus 7! Enjoy!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm so excited to struggle with opening that box!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going to open it with a laser beam..... Yeah a frickin laser beam......


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

It's funny cause I actually had an easy time opening mine but I have purchased about every device on this planet!! (and returned a few...) But yes, it is VERY securely sealed in the box and you WILL KNOW if it is an open box item or not.... LOL


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lol yeah I saw this on droid-life earlier and just started to laugh. Figured it would lighten the mood in here since some aren't happy about no N7 yet.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

THAT WAS HILARIOUS! hahaha


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

That'll be me tomorrow. 
The most fun I'll ever have being frustrated.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahh that makes the grueling wait all that more bearable now

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

got the plasma cutter warming up on my work bench...juuuuuuust in case.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Must be nice. This is like complaining that your wife is too hot.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ridobe said:


> Must be nice. This is like complaining that your wife is too hot.


This literally made me lol.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------

